# Christmas reel



## jterryh (Jul 3, 2011)

Diawa sealine x30SHA . Want to spool with 20-30 lb braid. Reel holds 295 yds of 
20 lb Mono. Will be used surf fishing. Please advise on amt of braid
Thanks, Terry


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

20pd braid is equivalent to 6pd mono. 30pd = 8pd mono. A 300 yd spool would work then you'd have space for a topshot of mono. I'd advise you to holler at Sharkchum for better help.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

here's what did on a similar sized reel: 300 yards of 30lb braid on the bottom packed TIGHT, and 30 lb mono topshot, maybe 125 yards, maybe less. the braid really only makes an appearance on a long cast from the sand bar, then after you walk back to the beach. The mono gets chewed up on sand bars and shells, toothies, whatever, you just replace it. Use an FG knot on the splice! google it. Jim


----------

